
Tezos Betanet Launch - frabrunelle
https://tezosfoundation.ch/news/tezos-betanet-launch/
======
ericb
Tezos is fairly unique in that it had something working before the ICO rather
than just a whitepaper. It took them a while to polish it, but all along, they
had something working.

Tezos is also atypical in that since the ICO, it has flown extremely under the
radar, rather than selling hype. It hasn't had ERC20 token that you can trade
in the absence of the network being live.

The Tezos value proposition is "contracts that should be much harder to screw
up" which it attempts with formal verification. Along with that, it has proof
of stake, and a built in governance system intended to improve on the Bitcoin
style of governance.

------
newfocogi
The more I watch the crypto space, the more I observe that it has developed an
inherently misaligned set of incentives. The people who are creating headlines
for each new approach are the ones who have already bought in and will benefit
most from others being convinced of its value and buying in as well. Just like
it took decades for it to be common for personal financial advisors to be
fiduciaries, I wonder if there is space for "experts" who commit to not having
a stake in any crypto and just commenting on which ones seems to be creating
real technological value. I might support a patreon for that. Of course,
anonymity on the blockchain would make it hard to "trust" that these "experts"
were really unbiased.

P.S. I know crypto is better used to refer to cryptographic technology as a
whole, but referring to this area as "cryptocurrency" is insufficient since
many are trying to move beyond being currencies, and "blockchain" is
insufficient because many are trying alternatives to the basic blockchain
introduced by bitcoin.

~~~
justboxing
> are the ones who have already bought in and will benefit most from others
> being convinced of its value and buying in as well.

Yes. Pyramid scheme. Rather than passively waiting for others to be convinced
of it's value, most of the scam coin ICOs actively pay influencers on
twitter[1], reddit and telegram and other channels a lot of money to shill /
"promote" their sh*t coins...

[1] $105K for McAfee to tweet:
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/2/17189880/john-mcafee-
bitco...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/2/17189880/john-mcafee-bitcoin-
cryptocurrency-twitter-ico)

Related: If you ever wondered how ICOs get a lot of attention even if they
suck here are some hints. =>
[https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/8g8opf/if_y...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/8g8opf/if_you_ever_wondered_how_icos_get_a_lot_of/)

------
martey
The cover story in this month's Wired is about Tezos:
[https://www.wired.com/story/tezos-blockchain-love-story-
horr...](https://www.wired.com/story/tezos-blockchain-love-story-horror-
story/)

------
Rjevski
Does anyone have a TLDR on this? Their website doesn't make it clear what this
technology actually is. My best guess so far is that it's a coin & smart
contract platform like Ethereum.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Web site is totally useless.

Testnet instructions are here:
[http://doc.tzalpha.net/introduction/alphanet.html](http://doc.tzalpha.net/introduction/alphanet.html)

Best I can tell: smart contracts like Ethereum, except the protocol has means
for amending the protocol itself? So, meta-Ethereum?

This article (Linda Xie) is pretty good:
[https://medium.com/@linda.xie/a-beginners-guide-to-
tezos-c96...](https://medium.com/@linda.xie/a-beginners-guide-to-
tezos-c9618240183f)

Apparently they also already have proof of stake?

~~~
ethbro
Thank god. Because the one thing Ethereum was missing was more complexity.

~~~
dr_teh
At least it uses OCAML and functional code instead of the EVM, for which even
the Eth founders themselves can't write secure code.

